# TTOC open day at Audi Peterborough



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Hi can anyone tell me if this is exclusive to TTOC members - i have registered my interest but is that all i need to do - do i have to be TTOC member?

Thanks
Jo


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yes it is an exclusive event.

Still time to join though and it would be a good opportunity to speak directly to some of the committee members.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

So will it be closed to the general public then?


----------

